

Microsoft Outlook Launch Stats - aashaykumar92
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/19/microsoft-says-outlook-com-gained-more-than-1-5m-new-users-in-the-12-hours-after-last-nights-official-launch/

======
aashaykumar92
Although I agree that MOST of the new accounts are a mix of upgrades and new
accounts, I don't doubt that several Gmail users are switching over. Or I
should say "switching over"...One of Outlook's great features is the ability
for Gmail users to keep their @gmail.com address.

So what Gmail users are really switching to is a less complex webmail service
in Outlook. I believe Outlook is trying to disrupt the webmail industry once
again, but they are using a less complex model to do so. While Gmail has
become more and more complex (not necessarily a negative), Outlook seems to be
going back to simplicity.

------
alexdevkar
"These new accounts ... are a mix of Hotmail upgrades, switchers from Gmail
and other services, and people opening new accounts."

I suspect the mix is almost entirely Hotmail upgrades. It is very hard to get
people to switch even if Outlook was much better than the alternatives.

